# Scares



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

A sports team I am associated with is doing a haunted house with a bayou/swamp theme. I need ideas for scares as I am going to have 2 or 3 "rooms" to myself. This will be in a small community hall and we will be building walls to make the "rooms" but the rooms were very linear with a chicken run in the middle. Any ideas how to actually suprise people and scare them?


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I find that just jumping out at them or screaming and thrashing my voice (like last year) effective but only for so long. I need some distraction ideas or something from the devious minds on here.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Have a distraction prop at the end of the chicken run that people are looking at, and then maybe a drop panel scare in one of the walls as they make their way down the hall. If if can be really dark, you can do curtained off windows, doorways. Maybe something from overhead?


----------

